# Remove unnecessary filter media to increase throughput?



## mede (8 May 2014)

I'm using a Tetratec EX600 which is being delivered with several filter media like wool, sponges, ceramic pipes and bio-balls. 

I want to "generate" maximum throughput with my filter and therefore remove all unnecessary media. Can someone advise what can be removed and/or replaced? Is it for example better to remove the bio-balls, or the ceramic pipes - *or both*? 

My tank is 60cm x 30cm x 35cm, 50 liters. Using a full length spraybar (59 cm). 

A picture with all layers in this filter:


----------



## Arne (8 May 2014)

I've got a similar tank and the same filter and I'm using ALL the medium. I have a spraybar at the right hand side and the flow is almost too much for the tank. Fish can't swim at the surface or at the left hand side of the tank simply cause there is too much flow. Stem plants grow in a slight curve due to the strong current so I'm thinking about enlarging the holes in the spraybar to reduce it.

Also I'm using an in-line CO2 reactor and external heater, all "impeding" flow, and it's still more than enough. I would say, unless you want to make a fast flowing river, don't worry about it mate


----------



## NC10 (8 May 2014)

First tray I'd just have a coarse media, then a medium in the second tray with a layer of floss, followed by the bio media in the last tray (bio being last, can't remember which way it runs)

The ceramic and bio balls are basically there for the same reason, so I'd scrap the bio balls and just keep the ceramic. IMO


----------



## EnderUK (9 May 2014)

depends on your plant mass. I'm with NC. Tetratec just send out coarse media though. So first and second tray sponges, third with one sheet of floss, then you can leave the last empty and use bio balls. The floss lasts longer than it recommends changing, in fact I would you won't have to change any media for a long time just clean  the sponge and floss every month. Have you're spray bar under the surface and pointing towards the glass causing surface ripple. You can use correct size hosing to make and extension piece between ubend and spray bar to lower it some more, might need to use hot water to get it over the ubend though. Mine was the 16mm pipe that came with it, don't know why size diameter your stuff is though.


----------



## Edvet (9 May 2014)

I'd say just run it as they delivered it, if you're not happy with the flow (or plants show they are not happy) start removing media. If you have lots af plants you wont need a lot of biological action in the filter.


----------



## Alastair (9 May 2014)

Leave the mechanical rings in the bottom tray as shown in the picture as they're their to catch all the big bit of crud.  then middle tray stick with the bio balls or add alfa grog both aren't as restrictive flow wise and top tray if necessary pop in filter floss for a polish when needed or leave in the black pad. 
You don't need to go buying other types of media it's just an unnecessary expense. You don't need masses of bio in a filter either. 
Reduce the amount of bio balls or replace with cheap alfa grog which is less restrictive. 


Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sacha (9 May 2014)

I removed the bio balls and ceramic rings from my filter, and replaced with Sera Siporax for the biological filtration. 

Bio balls are really suited for sumps, and moving bed filters. They're not so useful in canister filters.


----------



## mede (9 May 2014)

thank you all for the feedback! 

@Arne I like the idea of placing the spraybar on one of the sides instead of the full size background - what about the complete flow from one side to another? I'm scared that my nutrient/CO2 distribution fails because of a wrong flow. Do you have some pictures where I can see your spraybar?

One more question; do you suggest to replace the white wool pad (see picture) and the black sponges (see picture) with originals, or can I just buy a pack of filtration wool and sponges?


----------



## Alastair (9 May 2014)

Hi mede

The black sponge will never need replacing just rinsing in tank water when it clogs up. 
As for the white filter floss you can buy generic filter floss off eBay and cut to shape although tetra tech floss always seemed to last longer

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mede (9 May 2014)

thanks Alastair, that is useful information!


----------



## Tim Harrison (9 May 2014)

I barely have any media in my canister (just enough to amply cover the base of the trays) and it still provides extremely efficient and effective filtration...what with a small bioload and large plant mass. I discovered that using floss added very little if anything to water clarity but restricted flow. As Alastair says use it when needed.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (9 May 2014)

As said you don't need a lot of bio filtration as the plants help a lot. All of my alfagrog in the monster 2080 filter just got moved to a new plantless tank and easily fitted in a crystalprofi e901 with space left. 
I love my floss   pain changing it bi-weekly but sparkly water. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arne (11 May 2014)

I don't have a pic online atm with the spray bar in it. I think full length is marginally better for a tank of this small size, but the "dead zone" will almost always be directly under the spray bar. Water does come up due to the flow but at the substrate it's almost still so that's where the detrius settles. Still, I have no problem with the plants there whatsoever. 
I can't do a bar across the back because the wood I have in it comes all the way up to the surface and leans to the back.


----------

